# Winter Sun - Bonterra Park or Marjal Costa Blanca



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
Looking at heading to Spain for January and February.
Between Bonterra Park and Marjal Costa Blanca.
Any comments on the sites and also if there is much difference weather wise.
Thanks guys


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Further south is better weather.

I'd urge you to consider also Camping Calpe Mar in Calpe.

Wonderful site, excellent facilities but smaller and more "personal" than the uber-massive ones; and all of Calpe town and it's beaches/port are within 5 minutes walk.
Very good rates for long stay, and staff speak English if you ring them.

http://www.campingcalpemar.com/en/inicio_camping_calpemar.html


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

TheNomad said:


> Further south is better weather.
> 
> I'd urge you to consider also Camping Calpe Mar in Calpe.
> 
> ...


The Nomad
Many thanks for your very helpful reply/advice. Will check it out for sure.
Jamsie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have stayed a t both Bonterra park and calpemar, although only a coule of nights at calpemar.
Bonterra park , always managed to get a reasonable sized pitch, reasonable walk to see two pools 1 heated, Mercadona outside front gate and Lidl just up the road. The campsite restaurant has a fixed rate menu, 3 courses and water/wine at night usually 4 choices, reasonable and food is good. some entertainment, but have been told that this is not as good as previously. Can be Cliquey although those running it are trying to restrict the Little Eangland.little Germany etc areas on site. Benicassim itself has good tapas bars and a good cycle route, the beach is good too.
Calpemar, pitches i thought, even the large pitches seemed cramped, the site is in walking distance of shops beach restaurants. Found the site restaurant to be a very restricted menu and none of the food appeared to be made on site, we ate there one night it was ok but dont think we would bother again, although we might have got the chef's day off. The beach is lovely, will probably try this area again. Not overwintered so cant give any info about that.
Think i might be a bit envious would love to try for the sun in winter.

Sue


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

suedew said:


> Have stayed a t both Bonterra park and calpemar, although only a coule of nights at calpemar.
> Bonterra park , always managed to get a reasonable sized pitch, reasonable walk to see two pools 1 heated, Mercadona outside front gate and Lidl just up the road. The campsite restaurant has a fixed rate menu, 3 courses and water/wine at night usually 4 choices, reasonable and food is good. some entertainment, but have been told that this is not as good as previously. Can be Cliquey although those running it are trying to restrict the Little Eangland.little Germany etc areas on site. Benicassim itself has good tapas bars and a good cycle route, the beach is good too.
> Calpemar, pitches i thought, even the large pitches seemed cramped, the site is in walking distance of shops beach restaurants. Found the site restaurant to be a very restricted menu and none of the food appeared to be made on site, we ate there one night it was ok but dont think we would bother again, although we might have got the chef's day off. The beach is lovely, will probably try this area again. Not overwintered so cant give any info about that.
> Think i might be a bit envious would love to try for the sun in winter.
> ...


Thanks Sue. Very helpful.
Looking on Google Earth I thought that Bonterra Park looked as though tree cover may be an issue in Winter (great to provide shade in the Summer but might keep out the sun in Winter). Hoping someone can advise re this. No point heading that far to get some sun only to be in heavy shade!!


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think there would be much difference weatherwise between these two areas.
I think you would have to move much further south to make any real difference.
We stayed at both Bonterra Park and Calpe Mar in March/April and enjoyed them both for different reasons.
As Sue said, the pitches at Calpe are quite small unless you pay extra for one of the very few larger ones. There is no tree cover though so plenty of sun. There is no indoor heated pool and we didn't think much of the bar/restaurant. Nice beach and seafront and a lovely walk around the base of the rock(Penon d'Iffach). The toilet facilities are very good. I think the showers are the best we have found.
Bonterra Park was excellent for its proximity to the cycle paths. Easy cycling to Oropessa or to Castelon. Also excellent walking along seafront and boardwalk towards Castelon. The restaurant was so good we used it several times and the indoor heated pool was a bonus.
There are good markets at both places.
Sorry, can't tell you anything about Marjal as we have yet to try it.

Cazzie


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

trees at bonterra had received a hefty pruning when we were there last november so not much shade


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We had November to January in Bonterra Park same time as the Cookies, (hows the dog?)there were quite a few off this forum there during this period, it was nice and friendly site with the above described facilities.. Except for one problem Bonterra Flu, just about everyone ended up coughing and barking as what ever it was went round the campsite so just about everyone got it.. We came away just in time to beat Shingles as a few on our row started with it, as we all socialised together all the time it could have found us but luckily we missed it we went to Portugal..

But apart from any bug going round it was fine, we shared a hire car with a couple of friends and went out on trips, and we also went out on the scooter up into the mountains round the back of the camp site (Desert Palms) on to the monastery and beyond, the beach is a 10 min walk away as is the town, the supermarket (Mercadona) is just across the road from the camp site entrance, Lidle a bit up the road and the Chinese shop (Mercaeuro) is just before the town, you can get anything there very cheap, an Aladdin's Cave to walk round, it's amazing what you need when you see stuff, even though you didn't need it!.. 

I do not know of any other camp sites as we only went to Bonterra to please our friends as they like going there, we normally are wild camping somewhere, or at Markadia in Portugal fishing..

Go on Google maps for Bonterra Park Spain and put street view in...

ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Many thanks folks. 
Bonterra appeals because of the surrounding are a proximity to shops, beach etc. still checking out the suggestion from The Nomad too.
Just been told of a site further South - Bella Vista - about 20 miles East of Gibraltar. So will look at that too.
Cheers


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

We've been to both for many years. IMHO Bonterra Park is the standard we measure all else by, but Costa Blanca would win if it was nearer to a town. The facilities at CB are newer and better (underfloor heating in the showers!) but the on site shop is suitable only for essentials so you have to go out. The pet washing room has to be seen to be believed. The bus will pick you up if you ask at reception and the restaurant can be a bit pricey. English TV is on the pitch so take a patch lead. The weather is a tad warmer being further South. An alternative would be Camping Javea in Javea town where everything is within walking distance.

Bella Vista has very good facilities except dining and sport. The restaurant does not open every night but there are alternatives within walking distance as are the shops. Unfortunately the town is bisected by the main road running through so shopping can be a bit of a faff. It's fairly close to Gibraltar and many famous beaches which can be reached by bus. There's good walking in the nearby hills and a golf course across the road. Also there is a nice marina within walking distance but many of the bars and restaurants close up after 6th January. When we stayed there the weather was not as chilly as Bonterra Park can get but we had much more rain in January and this was born out as driving South the vegetation was much greener. If you chose the southern coast road towards Malaga from Almeria it is not fully upgraded yet and although it starts and finishes as a good dual carriageway there is a missing link which is hilly and windy passing through some small coastal villages - there are many wild camping spots here though.
Hope this helps.
Bd..


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks folks for all your comments.
Update time.
We have booked for Marjal Costa Blanca and La Bella Vista. 
These two plus overnight stops out and back along with the Portsmouth to Santander ferry all through the CCC. I look at booking the ferry direct but the CCC price for the same return trip was over £200 cheaper!!!

First time spending winter in Spain so played safe with the site selection I think. Will spend some time looking around and will likely try alternatives the following year all being well.

Cheers


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Good choice, you won't be disappointed, and the CCC usually have a winter rally at Marjal CB in 'English Corner' so you'll be in good company.
Bd..


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

If this is your first time travelling to that area be aware of petty criminals. When you stop to shop with your van make sure one of you stays with it, also if you're stopped anywhere never get out except for a police officer in uniform (offer to drive to a police station) and take many photos of people around you and keep the hab door locked when travelling. This is not being alarmist, we have travelled there for several years without any problems but we have met some travellers who have experienced petty crime.
Bd..


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Bigusdickus said:


> If this is your first time travelling to that area be aware of petty criminals. When you stop to shop with your van make sure one of you stays with it, also if you're stopped anywhere never get out except for a police officer in uniform (offer to drive to a police station) and take many photos of people around you and keep the hab door locked when travelling. This is not being alarmist, we have travelled there for several years without any problems but we have met some travellers who have experienced petty crime.
> Bd..


Wise words - but in the interests of accuracy I should point out that it's just the same in the UK EXCEPT that the likelihood of being a victim of petty theft is actually MUCH higher in the UK than in Spain.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

That's to both of you for words of advice and words of comparison with the UK.
We are a bit nervous especially given that neither of us speak any Spanish!
In the UK we probably underestimate the potential for petty crime here and over estimate it when considering going touring abroad.
Hopefully this trip will help our confidence to go more adventurous touring the following year.
We have restricted our driving between Santander and Marjal with two o ernight stops. This should mean only driving about three hours each day. The same on the return leg so hopefully we will be alert and driving in daylight hours.
Thanks for all your help folks.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Jamsie,

A dozen years on the road...theft is such a minor issue. The rule of thumb is dont leave valuables in plain sight! I am more concerned when in the UK than I ever am on the continent.

On the subject of campsites in Spain for winter stays as far as we are concerned Vilanova Park near Vilanova I la Geltru sth of Barcelona has the best facilities and is the best value for money long stay site in Europe and we have tried many. 10 eu a night incl electricity is the starting point. Add to it brilliant facilities and a very inclusive group of people from all over Europe and you will find it hard to beat.

It just depends what you want out of a site.

Enjoy

barry


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

TheNomad said:


> Wise words - but in the interests of accuracy I should point out that it's just the same in the UK EXCEPT that the likelihood of being a victim of petty theft is actually MUCH higher in the UK than in Spain.


Not in my personal experience. Last year we met a couple on an ACSI site near Alicante who spent the week repairing the locks on their Burstner van. They went to a supermarket and while in there 2 scrotes ransacked the van and savagely kicked the dog. The police told them these people sit in cars in supermarkets and watch motorhomers walk in then they know there is a window of about 20 minutes to rob the van. This couple lost a laptop, tablet, smartphone and money that was hidden from view and the dog was a nervous wreck. We also met a couple who's van was robbed while in a service area on a main road. This couple were in the coffee shop with the van in plain sight when they saw 2 men break in, by the time they got back to the van the men had scaled a wall and drove off down a service road. I'm not aware of this type of crime happening anywhere in this country. 
I'm not being alarmist and this has not put us off, we will still travel to Spain again this year using sites, aires and wildcamping as we please, it's a great place with lovely people and fantastic scenery you just have to be vigilant all the time.
Bd..


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Bigusdickus said:


> Not in my personal experience. Last year we met a couple on an ACSI site near Alicante who spent the week repairing the locks on their Burstner van. They went to a supermarket and while in there 2 scrotes ransacked the van and savagely kicked the dog. The police told them these people sit in cars in supermarkets and watch motorhomers walk in then they know there is a window of about 20 minutes to rob the van. This couple lost a laptop, tablet, smartphone and money that was hidden from view and the dog was a nervous wreck. We also met a couple who's van was robbed while in a service area on a main road. This couple were in the coffee shop with the van in plain sight when they saw 2 men break in, by the time they got back to the van the men had scaled a wall and drove off down a service road. I'm not aware of this type of crime happening anywhere in this country.
> I'm not being alarmist and this has not put us off, we will still travel to Spain again this year using sites, aires and wildcamping as we please, it's a great place with lovely people and fantastic scenery you just have to be vigilant all the time.
> Bd..


But with respect, that's exactly the perception problem I was seeking to get people to overcome.
Out of all the time you've been here, and in all the times that everyone else you've met has been here, you've mentioned 2 incidents. Two.

I did NOT say that there has never been a theft from a motorhome in Spain.
What I said was that all the recorded crime statistics show that the chances of being the victim of crime are far far lower in Spain than in the UK.

Basically, the figures show that if you actually manage to make it out of your house and down to Dover without being mugged, road-rage attacked, murdered, robbed, catalytic converter hacksawed off, or pick-pocketted, you're basically home and dry for the rest of your tour of Spain.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Jamsieboy said:


> That's to both of you for words of advice and words of comparison with the UK.
> We are a bit nervous especially given that neither of us speak any Spanish!
> .


Of course you speak Spanish!
Uno momento.......hasta la Vista (baby).......gracias.....por favor.....and so on.

That's quite enough to get by. We knew even less Portuguese (absolutelyl zilch actually)and were never at a loss to make ourselves understood.
Have a great time.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

TheNomad said:


> But with respect, that's exactly the perception problem I was seeking to get people to overcome.
> Out of all the time you've been here, and in all the times that everyone else you've met has been here, you've mentioned 2 incidents. Two.
> 
> I did NOT say that there has never been a theft from a motorhome in Spain.
> ...


I gave a measured warning just to change a practice that you may adopt in this country - as I did - in receipt of knowledge of a specific, not perceived, type of crime to avoid becomming a potential victim - that's all. I try not to generalise, sensationalise, or exaggerate someone elses story that I cannot substantiate. Yes I know of only 2, yes two, incidences of this type of crime in Spain but I personally know of none, yes none, in this country including any from the list you mention. If you know personally of any specific type of motorhome crime please message it on here as a warning to others as I have tried to do.
Bd..


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Feedback time.
Thanks for all your advice, comments, warnings and information. It was appreciated.
Now back home safe and sound.

Site - Camping Site at Burgos (Fuentes)
Overnight stop.
We did not rate this site. Poor toilet facilities with no heating or hot water. Poor lighting too.

Site - Camping International at Aranjuez.
Overnight stop.
Good site and lovely town. Well worth a visit

Site - Camping Marjal Costa Blanca - Catral
Long stay of 35 nights.
Site is very large but never felt too big.
Toilet facilities excellent/outstanding.
Site restaurant good.
Pitches good but little mature planting yet - the site is only 4/5 years old.
Plenty of good walking around the area albeit a little remote.
Site shop ok for essentials if you run out but supermarkets etc in nearby Catral or further afield at Crevillente.
We will return.

Site - Castillo De Banos
Overnight stop
Small site located adjacent to the beach enroute to Our next main site.
Little to do in the area.
Site restaurant fairly good.
Ok for a stop over IMHO rather than long stay.

Site - La Bella Vista - La Duquesa (8 miles west of Estepona)
The site is medium sized but has some very poor pitches. 
Immediately adjacent to a beach with a walkway into the port of Duquesa.
Lovely harbour area with a good number of restaurants.
Supermarkets within walking distance.
Site toilets underground!! They were all very smart but there was a lack of ventilation leaving some parts a bit damp. Lighting in the toilets / showers were a constant problem with all on a timer that was set far too short. A few times showering in the dark until someone else came in!
Site restaurant poor.

Site - Caceres
Overnight stop
A site worth returning to.
Not too large and each pitch has its own toilet and shower cabin.
Site restaurant very good.

Weather
On the whole the weather was much better than we hoped for.
Weather at Catral averaged 18C with a number of days over 20C (January/February)
Weather at La Duquesa much cooler and wetter. A number of days of rain and windy with temperatures closer to 14C.


Looking forward to planning for next winter.

Cheers


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback on your trip.

It shows how important it is to remember how we are all so very different..............we loved the site at Burgos and could not bear more than 2 nights at Marjal.

Worth bearing in mind when the discussions get a bit heated on here.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Webby1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback on your trip.
> 
> It shows how important it is to remember how we are all so very different..............we loved the site at Burgos and could not bear more than 2 nights at Marjal.
> 
> ...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone stopped at Camp Blanc at Albir this winter, just wondering how it is, not been for a couple of years now, used to be a favourite.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's also worth bearing in mind that your feelings and opinions about a site can be heavily coloured by who you are pitched next to, where your pitch is on the site and whether it is summer or winter.

Many campsite that we have used in northern Spain or Portugal, in winter, are lonely and scruffy. When we've been back in late spring or summer they have been so different. 

We've recommended sites to people and been embarrassed when they have hated them and have had sites slammed but we have liked them. We've been back to sites we have liked in the past and really not taken to them second time around.

This winter though was the busiest we have seen in Spain with sites and aires in the warmer bits absolutely rammed. Anyone with a bit of money to spare should consider putting it into creating a campsite rather than opening a bar.


----------

